# Wethering a buck late?



## Barron (Sep 23, 2011)

We are looking at a two year old buck. If he is wethered, can he make a decent packer. He is friendly, but all buck. He has bred several does and definitely knows his job. What can we expect--behavior, drive, agression, and anything else that might make a difference. We are new to packing with goats and could use the advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Here are a few links - I think the general idea is the same as with horses - a good stallion will make a great gelding, so if you have a buck who is well behaved and friendly, he should make a great wether.
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1238

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1135
And a few others that I can't seem to find. :| 
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

It will take a few weeks to mellow the buck dominance, but if he is good temperament now then he should be as a wether. Its a matter of the testosterone in the bloodstream flushing out . 3-4 weeks should make a much different animal.


----------

